# Zufallsanzeige von Grafik + Text + Zeit?



## Fabi (23. Dez 2007)

Hallo liebes Forum   

Ich habe in Google erstmals nach Zufallsanzeigen von Texten / Grafiken gesucht, und wurde auch teilweise fündig, brachte mir aber jedoch nichts, da - denke ich - etwas komplizierteres ansteht. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von Java Script, deswegen hoffe ich, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

Es geht um folgendes: Ich habe eine Grafik gemacht welche eine Person darstellt. Diese Person hat nun verschiedene Gesichtsausdrücke - je nach Stimmung. Diese verschiedenen Grafik sollte sich etwa nach ein paar Stunden ändern. Der Text die die Person je nach Stimmung sagt soll sich aber nach dem aktualisieren ändern - die Grafik aber nicht ( wäre unlogisch, wenn die Person schlechte Laune hat und nach dem aktualisieren wieder fröhlich ist ). Außerdem soll auf die Uhrzeit geachtet werden: Hat die Person z.b. Nachts schlechte Stimmung, steht sie mit einem Nachthemd dort.

Wäre dies zu realisieren?

Ich freue mich auf Antworten,
Fabi


----------



## Beni (23. Dez 2007)

_Java_ oder _JavaScript_? Das sind zwei verschiedene Programmiersprachen, und in diesem Forum geht es hauptsächlich um _Java_.

:arrow: *verschoben nach JavaScript*


----------



## Prusik (24. Dez 2007)

```
var currentTime = new Date();
var stunde = currentTime.getHours();

if(stunde ==5){
//Es ist 5Uhr! --> Bild danach richten, Text ausgeben
}
else if(stunde ==6){
//Es ist 6 Uhr! --> Bild danach richten, Text ausgeben
}
```

nicht getestet und nicht allzu viel überlegt.. aber ich seh auch das Problem nicht so ganz...


----------



## Fabi (24. Dez 2007)

Hey, danke für deine Antwort.  

Ich habe mal rumprobiert und versucht "das Bild danach zu richten und den Text auszugeben", aber irgendwie will das nicht so. Hab warscheinlich einen Fehler gemacht, da ich keine Ahnung von JavaScript habe.  :wink: 



```
<script type="text/javascript">

var currentTime = new Date();
var stunde = currentTime.getHours();

if(stunde ==5){
bildsrc="http://webseitenadresse/bild.png";
bild_text="Text 1";
}

else if(stunde ==6){
bildsrc="http://literatur-community.de/testboard/images/James.png";
bild_text="Text 2";
}

else if(stunde ==7){
bildsrc="http://literatur-community.de/testboard/images/James.png";
bild_text="Text 3";
}


</script>
```


----------



## Fabi (24. Dez 2007)

Hey, danke für deine Antwort.  

Ich habe mal rumprobiert und versucht "das Bild danach zu richten und den Text auszugeben", aber irgendwie will das nicht so. Hab warscheinlich einen Fehler gemacht, da ich keine Ahnung von JavaScript habe.  :wink: 



```
<script type="text/javascript">

var currentTime = new Date();
var stunde = currentTime.getHours();

if(stunde ==5){
bildsrc="http://webseitenadresse/bild.png";
bild_text="Text 1";
}

else if(stunde ==6){
bildsrc="http://webseitenadresse/bild2.png";
bild_text="Text 2";
}

else if(stunde ==7){
bildsrc="http://webseitenadresse/bild3.png";
bild_text="Text 3";
}


</script>
```


----------

